# DTV antenna reception



## Buck268 (May 7, 2014)

So I am running a flat, indoor antenna at the top of the wall facing the signal about 12ft above the grade hooked up to my smart tv. According to the fcc website the signal for cbs 3.1 in my location is strong.... I can't even pick it up at all.

Any thoughts or suggestions? I get great reception on about 75% of the local channels and zero reception on the rest.

Sent from my HTC6515LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't have a lot of channels and unfortunately one of the primary channels is difficult to get with my flat panel. I even put it on a 20 foot pole outside, a bit better, but still it would drop out. I switched to a small outside antenna and before the cold settled in I found a direction that works 95% of the time.

Have you (don't laugh) tried all of the windows? Like trying to get cell phone reception in a bad area, I went upstairs and held mine out all of the windows. Again, some improvement, but hard to watch a station hanging out the window.

Ironically, my challenged station isn't that far away so not sure if it is the terrain or something on their end. I'll try to improve it in warmer weather, but basicall I'm happy with the monthly bill $0.

Bud


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go to tvfool.com. I have mine in my attic. I use a DB-8 for UHF (can also get VHF 7-13), a VHF-Hi for one local that is at a different direction than my UHF.

The flat antennas work better up higher.


----------

